
It’s Official: WebOS Is Divorcing From Palm’s Hardware - Kavan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/06/its-official-webos-is-divorcing-from-palms-hardware/
======
51Cards
That other "TechCrunch As We Know It May Be Over As We Know It" may have been
quite prescient... seems like they are down entirely for me right now. Will
have to wait to read this article.

I am quite curious about the future of WebOS having just experienced it
recently on one of the blowout HP Touchpads. I'm rather impressed by it though
it runs like crap on the Touchpad. (until you overclock it to 1.7Ghz...then it
runs like a charm) The whole 'cards' concept is winning me over. Sad to say I
think it's going to become an 'also ran'. I am a Palm fan from way back to my
Sony Clie days... here's hoping someone makes good use of a promising system.

~~~
Kavan
Unfortunately the best tech doesn't always win the battle. Thinking of VHS vs
Beta, DVD vs BlueRay :/

~~~
zer0her0
_blinks_ DVD ...vs... Blu Ray.... _looks around_ am i missing something?

------
dredmorbius
Again.

[http://www.internetnews.com/bus-
news/article.php/3547566/Pal...](http://www.internetnews.com/bus-
news/article.php/3547566/PalmSource+Sold+to+Japanese+Firm.htm)

/fixed-story

------
flarg
Isn't this just what Palm did when it was last popular (in the T3/Treo days) -
just the opposite of Apple?

------
rsanchez1
It is hard to take HP seriously again. The way they announced everything was a
fiasco of epic proportions, eclipsed only by the mad dash to get cheap
Touchpads.

The funny thing is, the morning after I stopped by an Office Depot and told
them what happened, and they said something to the tune of, "But HP is our
biggest computer supplier. No way they're getting rid of their computer
business." Guess they don't check the news/twitter too often.

